# seagaten sata hard disk



## gcbeldar (Oct 3, 2007)

I have bought 2x120gb sata seagate hard disk 4 months back. 

Four times I have paid for replacement of courier charges. 

Please suggest me what to do what 4 and half year balance warranty ?

where to contact ?

Any similar victim  of seagate sata hard disk ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 3, 2007)

where are you from??

I am using two seagate SATA hard disk....and never faced any problem.I think you local vendor is not giving you support.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

Me too usig seagate HDD and ive also assembled bout 20 diff PCs with Seagate 160 or 250GB sata HDDs. No problem in even 1 of da systems yet.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 3, 2007)

this is the first time i am listening to this kind of thing.. coz almost all the cities have Seagte Service center.. and after buying you dont have to pay for the courier charges, its the responsiblity of the hardware vendor to pay for the courier.. and if you have the bill , you can even drag that person to Court or police.. he will be on track after that.. he is simply a thug


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
101% agree with this.


----------



## gcbeldar (Oct 3, 2007)

now, forget about courier charges, tell me about replacement how many times ? all the 5 years hdds r sent for replacement ?


----------



## shantanu (Oct 3, 2007)

i guess , you should ask this question from your hardware dealer  , well tell him that you are going to consumer court and you will file a RTI against him.. or else he should change your HDD with New ones..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 3, 2007)

I think even the mention of Consumer court and RTI(Right to Information) will do the trick.


----------



## #digi (Oct 15, 2007)

I like seagate HDD  too.


----------

